
Ask HN: Any interest in forming a podcast? - alexandercrohde
I&#x27;m forming an upbeat humorous tech podcast with some friends, and am looking for a fourth. I encounter a lot of articulate, informed, and opinionated people here on HN for additional members.<p>Anybody else looking to form&#x2F;join a podcast is welcome to network in the comments.
======
joshontheweb
I suppose it depends on what your theme and goals are for the podcast but it
might be a good idea to keep a slot open for a different guest each episode
instead of finding a permanent 4th member.

Having outside guests on your show who bring in fresh points of fiew is a
great way to keep the content from degenerating into a series of inside jokes
between you and your co-hosts.

I have found it generally isn't that hard to talk well known people to join
you for a 45 minute recording since they are already usually working on
finding ways to get their message out / build their brand, etc. already.
Depending on the domain, a many of them actually pay people to help them get
booked on podcasts for this very purpose.

Again, I have no idea what your ambitions are or if this would suit your
theme. This is just what I have picked up from observing the more successful
users of my podcast recording service. Shameless plug, sorry :/

Anyway, if you and your co-hosts or guests aren't able to recording together
in a studio, you might give the service a try. You can use the coupon code
WELCOME for 20% off your first the months. If applied to an annual plan, the
discount will apply for the entire year.

Good luck with it and let me know if I can help with anything other wise.

------
parvenu74
I would recommend getting a pool of people to be available and bring ideas for
episodes. After about 10 to 20 episodes the generation of topics can be a
challenge and you get so used to the other members of a panel that if you're
constantly having some change in the fourth spot you have a continual
freshness to the project. Sure, some panel guests will bomb or contribute
little but you'll also find some gems and re-scheduling them will be a treat
for all involved. Also, life happens and being able to always have people to
step in and fill spots is a Good Thing.

